# Transfer problem



## Albie1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I'm having a problem with my plastisol transfer. I'm using premium hot peel paper from ryonet and I'm using adhesive powder I'm pressing at 365 for 10 sec on med pressure .. The problem i'm having is when I peel the backing off sometimes some of the edges stick to the paper and don't transfer to the garment and it rips off leaving edges and some parts still on the paper also it looks like there are a few pinholes in the design were the tshirt is showing through but there very small. Also some areas the edge deffinition is bad cause it's peeling up.. 

My process is a block style design printed through a 110 mesh screen I do 2 passes then I sprinkle a light coat of powder then run it through the dryer .. I temped the paper comming out the dryer and it's getting about 280-300 and it's dry all the powder melted . I don't know what's wrong..


----------



## Uncle John (Mar 11, 2007)

Albie, that might be to much heat for your transfer, but first try running you shirts through the drier to get the moisture out. That what we have found. John


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Transfers take a little experimentation, try lowering your heat or increasing belt speed until they are just dry to the touch and do not stick together.


----------

